# What's the best way to install "/usr/ports/lang/clojure" ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

If installed from ports, it will take VERY long time to compile JRE, right? If so, where can I find JRE package?

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Nov 1, 2011)

java/diablo-jre16


----------

